# Portokosten bei Gewährleistung



## Anonymous (1 September 2004)

Hi,

wegen Defekts (Display) schicke ich meine Digicam zu dem  ebay 
Online-Händler zurück. Wie sieht es mit den Versandkosten aus?
Werden die erstattet? Sind ja immerhin 6,70 €. Dazu kommen noch
Verp., Kopien (Rechnung, Mängelrüge?) und zur Post bringen. das ist natürlich
für den Händler kostenfrei. Bei einer Recherche (Google) 
habe ich nichts diesbezüglich gefunden. Hat da jemand Erfahrung?
Vielen Dank im voraus!  

Gruß
                   Stan

ps. Die Forensuche funktioniert nicht?!


----------



## Bremsklotz (1 September 2004)

@ Stan

Hast du schon mal bei den AGB's des Online-Händlers (Mich-Seite) geschaut, meist steht da auch, ab wann der Händler die Portokosten für die Rücknahme übernimmt, meist ist das ab € 40,00 der Fall? Habe ich so dumpf in Erinnerung.
Schau einfach mal nach oder schicke dem Händler eine Mail, wenn du auf seiner Seite nichts darüber findest.


----------



## Anonymous (1 September 2004)

Das mit den 40 EUR ist für Rücksendungen wegen Nichtgefallen. Hier gehts aber um Gewährleistung. Da muß der Händler auch die Kosten des Versands übernehmen. Das kann so ablaufen, daß man erstmal bezahlt und dem Händler dann den Porto-Beleg schickt und um Erstattung bittet.


----------



## Anonymous (2 September 2004)

Moin!

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!  

Eine Mich Seite hat der "junge Mann" aber auf der Rechnung ist  eine St.Nr..
Auf ebay wird nicht ersichtlich, das es ein Händler ist, aber bei über 6000 Bewertungen sollte DAS wohl klar sein   :argue:.
Ich habe ihn heute morgen ähh gestern morgen angerufen. Schaun
wir mal. Meine Bankverbindung habe ich untergeschrieben. 
Ich hätte mir die Mühe umd Umstände  auch gespart, aber ohne Digicam kannst dat Zeuch auch gleich 
verschenken- macht weniger Arbeit! :bigcry: 

Gruß

S.


----------

